# 1 show day done!



## MReit (Aug 5, 2009)

So, I can barely keep my eyes open but I'll let ya know with my jersey calves I got a 2nd place with my winter calf and res. jr champion with my spring calf..I think IMMG has pics. Goodnight!!! lol


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 5, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Imissmygirls (Aug 5, 2009)

Reserve Jr Champion  at the fair: Spring Calf:  Anise with mama MReit and the Little Dairy Princess






and Teagan: second place Winter calf   Practicing her walk with mama MReit


----------



## Imissmygirls (Aug 5, 2009)

oops.  See previous caption


----------



## Imissmygirls (Aug 5, 2009)

Actually, this is my kind of picture:




Here is MReit trimming and fixing the topline: a process of hairdressing to make the backbone of the cow look as straight as possible. Obviously, Teagan is not cooperating and dipping her back.  The solution is trimming the hair as straight as possible and touching the belly to tell her to *suck it in*.  Oftimes in a calf this age, the topline will straighten out as she grows. A structurally correct calf is not ALWAYS a structurally correct cow.
Didn't we all have some awkward years?


----------



## MReit (Aug 6, 2009)

DH was right, I did look preggo that day. Guess he was to used to seeing me in t-shirts..lol


----------



## LavacaW (Aug 6, 2009)

Gorgeous cow!  Congratulations on the wins.


----------



## MReit (Aug 7, 2009)

TY all, I've got one more fair to show at next week. I hope I have the luck I did this past week


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 7, 2009)

Good luck! 

I'm sure you will do good there as your calves are really nice looking!


----------



## MReit (Aug 15, 2009)

Well they both won their classes this week. I'm very proud of them but I am ready for fairs to be over and for me to get a good nites sleep!


----------



## Sara (Sep 28, 2009)

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> Reserve Jr Champion  at the fair: Spring Calf:  Anise with mama MReit and the Little Dairy Princess
> 
> http://www.backyardcows.com/forum/uploads/153_100_0424.jpg
> 
> and Teagan: second place Winter calf   Practicing her walk with mama MReit


Is this the Reading Fair?


----------



## lilhill (Sep 29, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!  She's gorgeous!


----------



## MReit (Oct 7, 2009)

yes that was the Reading Fair. And thanks to everyone  Two weeks ago I was at the All American Dairy Show with Anise, we placed 10th, not too bad. I had hopes of being in the top 10 and I did that, so I guess I could be proud. Always next year!


----------



## Sara (Oct 30, 2009)

MReit said:
			
		

> yes that was the Reading Fair. And thanks to everyone  Two weeks ago I was at the All American Dairy Show with Anise, we placed 10th, not too bad. I had hopes of being in the top 10 and I did that, so I guess I could be proud. Always next year!


Well then we must live fairly close to each other


----------



## jane_kolin (Aug 3, 2012)

you will do good, congratulations


----------

